#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Кислородный коктейль

## Аньезка

Сразу прошу прощения за создание множества тем в последнее время - что-то в голове много всякого накопилось. Обещаю в скором времени перестать мелькать на форуме.  :Embarrassment: 

Последний вопрос: что вы думаете о кислородных коктейлях? Так ли они полезны для здоровья, как это описывают рекламщики?

----------


## Ната

Один администратор салона красоты и здоровья, делая их для клиентов  салона, расскаывал, что дневная норма для организма взрослого это 2-3 коктейля....что бы оздоравливающий эффект возымел свое действие, для детей одного хватит. Он представляет собой пену из натурального сока или воды с сиропом и корнем солодки, эта пена образуется путем обогащения кислородом сока через специальный аппарат. На вкус это ....воздушная пена(в принципе просто воздух) и как правило у тех, кто пробует его первый раз наступает легкое разочарование, потомучто ассоциация с молочным коктейлем делает свое дело)))) но между нами, он все же более полезный чем вкусный )))
Это мнение специалиста. Некоторые сравнивают с воздухом, который в баночках продается))
А еще, я знаю, полезно глотать воздух именно желудком, именно не носом, а ртом заглатывать воздух

----------

Аньезка (18.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Просто у нас тут в кинотеатре продают кислородные коктейли. Да, похоже на молочный, только пенка такая мощная...можно ложкой есть. Так вот, я заметила (съев эту радость во время фильма), что по выходу не чувствовала усталости, а ощущала прилив энергии. Интересно, связано ли это с приемом коктейля? Надо повторить эксперимент.

----------


## Ната

Повторите обязательно). Сейчас , оказывается, продают аппараты для изготовления кислородного коктейля в домашних условиях. Мне кажется-самый оптимальный вариант для того, чтобы регулярно его употреблять, и чтобы действие имело результат.
Может, на БФ есть уже сотоварищи, которые с регулярной частотой его употребляют....посмотрим)))

----------


## Yeshe

> Интересно, связано ли это с приемом коктейля? Надо повторить эксперимент.


а как вы собираетесь сравнивать и с чем? Вы же не можете прожить один и тот же час в двух состояниях - упостребив коктеиль и параллельно не употребив. На любое же последовательное употребление накладываются масса посторонних условий, так что опыт никогда не будет чистым, а просто будет отображать ваши предпочтения и иллюзии - если вы хотите верить в то, что он добавляет энергию, то вы будете чувствовать прилив сил, если вы хотите верить в обратное, то будете чувствовать наоборот. Это как эффект плацебо - вполне реальный для пациентов, если они верят, что это лекарство.

----------

Dr Chomsky (19.10.2009), Zom (18.10.2009), Буль (18.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

А что плохого в эффекте плацебо, если этот самый эффект является позитивным?

----------

Ната (18.10.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

только в том, что это не эффект от лекарства/коктейля/и т.п. вот и все. Это эффект от вашей иллюзии.

----------


## Буль

ЖКТ, в отличие о лёгких, не предназначен для усвоения газов в значимых для организма количествах. Тем более, что кислород является химически активным элементом. Как говорится: либо учите химию, либо покупайте всякую.... А что: кислородные таблетки ещё не выпустили? Посоветую-ка знакомым маркетологам новую "мега-тему" _безвредного_ перорального суперокислителя....

----------

Zom (18.10.2009), Вова Л. (18.10.2009), Илия (19.10.2009), Михаил Макушев (19.10.2009), Спокойный (18.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

> а как вы собираетесь сравнивать и с чем? Вы же не можете прожить один и тот же час в двух состояниях - упостребив коктеиль и параллельно не употребив.


Нацисты решили эту проблему, ставя опыты на близнецах: "vergleichstests". Осуждены, кстати, нюрнбергским трибуналом как "выходящие за рамки человечности".

----------


## Yeshe

ну это было использовано задолго до нацистов. Не помню когда точно в Европе - кажется еще в те времена, когда Германия была раздроблена на массу княжеств и курфюршеств, какой-то курфюрст поставил такой эксперимент на двух парнях братьях-близнецах, осужденных на казнь. Им предложили взамен пожизненное, если они согласятся пить - один чай, другой кофе (оба напитка тогда только входили в обиход в Европе). Братья согласились и до глубокой старости употребляли свое. Первым умер курфюрст, потом тот брат, который пил чай, через пару лет тот, который пил кофе. Им обоим было более 90. 

ЗЫ. именно в результате этого "эксперимента" кофе в Германии был гораздо популярнее, чем чай  :Smilie:

----------

Ната (18.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Мой старший сын в течение двух лет принимал в детском саду кислородные коктейли. Подтверждаю, что иммунитет повысился, болеть он стал меньше. Но там была комплексная программа: коктейли, лампа Чижевского....

----------

Аньезка (18.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

Любые препараты хороши, когда [и на какое-то время] вызывают эффект плацебо.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B5%D0%B1%D0%BE

----------

Ната (19.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Мой старший сын в течение двух лет принимал в детском саду кислородные коктейли. Подтверждаю, что иммунитет повысился, болеть он стал меньше. Но там была комплексная программа: коктейли, лампа Чижевского....


Подтверждаю, что Солнце садится из-за того, что я жарю яичницу. Это 100%-ное наблюдение, т.к. на ужин я жарю яичницу каждый день, и всякий раз наблюдаю эту зависимость...

----------

Илия (19.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, вы в этой теме будете так же ёрничать, как Вы это делаете в темах о вегетарианстве? Почему бы просто не изложить свою позицию внятно одним постом, и дать высказаться остальным?

----------


## Dr Chomsky

1. Уверен, что если проводились контролируемые клинические исследования эффективности и безопасности кислородсодержащей  пены ("дисперсной системы, состоящей из пузырей газа, разделённых жидкой фазой"), то доказательные материалы можно было бы встретить где-то на сайте Кохрановской библиотеки или в других доступных для специалистов местах сети. Но, четно говоря, не встречал и думаю, что никогда их там не будет по многим причинам.
2. Плацебо-эффект такой же инструмент терапевтической интервенции, которым умелые доктора могут пользоваться во благо больного. Кроме того, плацебо-эффект можно предугадать по клиническим проявления основного заболевания и по состоянию самого пациента. Есть люди, для которых плацебо-эффект является единство эффективным методом лечения!
3. Человек не дышит слизистой желудочно-кишечного тракта так активно, как дышат газами микроорганизмы, живущие на этой слизистой. Они активно реагируют на газ.
4.  Кислородные таблетки существуют, только используют их пока только для водоемов.
5. Иллюзия  - часть нашего мира (пока)! И мы в ней пока болеем и лечимся, живем и умираем.

----------

Аньезка (19.10.2009), Буль (19.10.2009), Ната (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009), Чиффа (01.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> 3. Человек не дышит слизистой желудочно-кишечного тракта так активно, как дышат газами микроорганизмы, живущие на этой слизистой. Они активно реагируют на газ.


Dr Chomsky, а как именно эти микроорганизмы реагируют на кислород?

----------


## Dr Chomsky

1. на англ. http://www.nature.com/emboj/journal/.../7601867a.html
2. кратко на рус. http://www.molbiol.ru/forums/lofiver...p/t195305.html

Подскажите, я правильно вставляю ссылки копипастом или можно как-нибудь по-удобнее? Спасибо.

----------


## Аньезка

> 1. на англ. http://www.nature.com/emboj/journal/.../7601867a.html
> 2. кратко на рус. http://www.molbiol.ru/forums/lofiver...p/t195305.html
> 
> Подскажите, я правильно вставляю ссылки копипастом или можно как-нибудь по-удобнее? Спасибо.


Всё работает - это главное.
Можно еще нажимать на значок с глобусом над сообщением, и вставлять ссылки через открывшееся окошко.

----------

Dr Chomsky (19.10.2009)

----------


## Neroli

О кишечнике человека пару слов:
Кислород - яд для бифидо и лактобактерий.  
Спасает их кишечная палочка, которая в кислороде нуждается.
Кишечную палочку объедают глисты и компания, которые тоже нуждаются в кислороде. 
Т.о. потребление кислородного коктейля - это способ прокормить всех. Как говорится и волки сыты и овцы целы.

----------


## Ануруддха

В дайвинге есть погружения на обогащенном воздухе "Enriched Air Diver", там повышается процент кислорода. Почему, не знаю, но вроде считается, что такой обогащенной смесью дышать полезно.

----------


## Neroli

Наверное тут дело в дышать. А не есть.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Подтверждаю, что Солнце садится из-за того, что я жарю яичницу. Это 100%-ное наблюдение, т.к. на ужин я жарю яичницу каждый день, и всякий раз наблюдаю эту зависимость...


Вот ведь. А я полагал, от того что я задергиваю шторы на окнах. Но тогда уважаемый, не забывайте все таки жарить её... а то вдруг задумаетесь и смените кулинарные пристрастия. Что мы тогда делать будем?

----------

Ната (19.10.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> 4.  Кислородные таблетки существуют, только используют их пока только для водоемов.


Не только для водоёмов: :Embarrassment: 
http://japan-quality.ru/group.22.html

----------

